# I need help!!!



## muzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

When I met my boyfriend, I told him I had IBS.He seemed ok with it for a while, but now he is totally bugging me when I say Im not feeling well and I dont want to go out.I showed him the brochure off this site, in the hope that he might understand what I am going through, but it hasnt helped.It feels like he has gotten worse!!What can I do??


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was going to suggest printing the brochure from this site, but it seems you have already done that. Not to worry though. Mike Mahoney made a CD called the IBS companian which explains IBS to the non sufferer. Its not that expensive, but its up to you weather you want to buy or not www.ibsaudioprogram100.comIf your boyfriend is not willing to be understanding to you then maybe he is not the right man for you. At the end of the day do you really want to be with someone who seems unwilling to give you a bit of leeway?Its up to you however.Good luck.Nikki


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm with Nikki. It's hard enough to have IBS. Talk about stress. Then add an unsupportive guy on top. No Thanks!There are great guys who understand out there.  Fear not, you will find one. Or sit down and tell your boy you need some more support. My boyfriend and I have finally come to some agreements on IBS. I told him "you're fumbling the ball on support". For whatever reason, that worked. I told him I try really hard to support stuff in his life and I need the same respect. It might just work!Good Luck


----------



## Mrspoopsalot (Jul 14, 2003)

I was just wondering what the brochure was. thanks!Don't worry Muzzie, if he's not meant to be "the one" there's plenty more out there, trust me I know! Good Luck, and to think, I met my husband over the internet!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

This is Molly's brochure which explains to non sufferers what it is like to live with IBS everyday. Very useful. When i first told my boyfriend i gave him this. But he ws happy to look around and do research for himself.Nikki


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey girlI have crohn's so I know what it's like to have IBS-D and be worn out







I'm very fortunate that my b/f is very supportive. We were friends before, roommates actually, so he knew what he was getting into







I know it's harder when the relationship is new and they don't know. I want to share my philosophy though. Your health is more important than any guy. I know that we all want to have a great relationship, etc. but if someone can't handle the situation that you're *blessed* with, then you shouldn't be together. Easier said than done, I know. But I do know how easy it is to lose focus and make myself sick for the sake of keeping a guy. In retrospect it was so stupid. I didn't know I had crohn's at the time, but man they sure upset my system on a regular basis. I hope he mellows out and becomes more understanding. If not, kick him to the curb. Hang in there.


----------



## muzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks for the support guys!Things had reached boiling point here, so, as soon as I can, I am going back to my Mums place for a few days to think things over.... Its gonna be hard, but I need to think about myself first!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

THinking things over... in my experience (which in the crappy boyfriend department is vast) means you have already made a decision.Good Luck. Remember your health- both mental and physical is the most important.


----------



## muzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

I have just left himTaken most of my stuffNow I start the healing process


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I hope you are feeling ok


----------



## muzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

ThanksIts gonna take some time to adjust.... but to make things worse, I am pregnant with his baby too... but it will be ok


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

MUZZIE, IF YOU FEEL YOUR BF ISNT HANDELING THE SITUATION AS WELL AS YOU WANT HIM TO, HAVE A TALK WITH HIM. HE NEEDS TO UNDERSTAND THIS AND REALIZE THAT NO MATTER WHAT, YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE THIS PROBLEM. I DIDNT TELL MY BF I HAD IBS . BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I DID INSTEAD??? I LET HIM FIND OUT THE HARD WAY. WE WERE IN THE CAR, AND MY STOMACHE WAS SCREAMING FOR THE BATHROOM. THEN, I STARTED SWEATING AND PANICKING...AND SCREAMING "GET ME TO THE F3CKING BATHROOM!!!!!!!!!!" HE WAS SO SHOCKED!!! SO THEN, I TOLD HIM AFTER THAT. AND NOW, HES REALLY PATIENT WITH ME AND IF I DONT FEEL COMFORTABLE GOING OUT, WE WONT


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Hang in there!A baby changes things. Is there anyway you can help him see your pain? Bringing a child into the world together has to be intense (I wouldn't know) Maybe that experience can help him see your pain is real.If not, women are strong. We can do whatever we have to do!


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow. I can definitely relate to this. My boyfriend is great, and we have been together for 4 years. Sometimes he is understanding about my IBS, but other times I feel like he gets a little annoyed and thinks I complain about every little ache and pain I get- which isn't true! A lot of times I suffer in silence but sometimes I can't help but complain. We recently went on a trip and I ended up being really C. I always felt like I had to go- sometimes even in the middle of dinner- but then sat there for a long time and nothing happened. It's so frustrating and I hope he begins to understand what I am going through.As for you, Muzzie, I hope everything works out okay. You must be so scared! Relationships are hard enough as it is, without having someone who doesn't feel sympathetic when you are feeling sick. I wish you luck with your pregnancy and hope you have the support of family and friends through this difficult time in your life!


----------

